# Dos Window ALT Tab Problem



## Monty75 (Jan 25, 2000)

I dug up an old copy of "The Magic Candle" to play the other day on my Windows 2000 laptop. I was playing and ALT-tabbed out of it to check my e-mail. When I ALT-Tabbed back, the dos window showed only the upper 1/4 of the game and I could not get it back to normal and had to quit (losing my game!) How do I prevent this, or fix it once it happens?


----------



## Calon (Aug 27, 2004)

try making the dos application full screen again after you alt tab back into it.

hit Alt + Enter


----------



## Monty75 (Jan 25, 2000)

The dos window is full screen the entire time.


----------



## Monty75 (Jan 25, 2000)

Alt enter windows the game, and causes it to freeze. However, when it is windowed, it looks fine. I can see the entire game screen. Alt enter again makes the initial problem reappear.


----------



## Calon (Aug 27, 2004)

well i don't know what to say except check your email after your'e done with the game. you're lucky to even be able to run it at all under windows.

i just read the title of the game over and i actually remember playing that game. it wasn't too bad. those were the days!

oh yeah the only other thing i can think of is right-click the executable file for the game, choose 'properties' and see if there are compatibility setting you can choose. i know xp has this feature, not sure about 2000. play around with the settings and see what happens.


----------

